# TSI present but not high?



## hilly79 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, I just got my lab results and although my thyroid hormones are all in normal range, my TSI is at 54% (in normal range too but I was under the assumption that it wasn't something that was supposed to be in your blood at all). Also, my white blood count is on the low end of normal at 4.2 and my cortisol is 7. Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hilly79 said:


> Hi, I just got my lab results and although my thyroid hormones are all in normal range, my TSI is at 54% (in normal range too but I was under the assumption that it wasn't something that was supposed to be in your blood at all). Also, my white blood count is on the low end of normal at 4.2 and my cortisol is 7. Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


You are correct. You should have none, zilch, nadda!

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

At this point, this layperson recommends RAIU (radioactive uptake) to find out rate of uptake and to look for irregularities such as cancer.

Graves' and Hashi's cancer
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter18/18-cancothr.htm

What has your doctor told you about this? That it is of no concern?

Please let us know, I am worried.


----------



## hilly79 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yes, there is no concern, the office said that my thyroid tests are within normal range, but I knew I'd read that they were not supposed to be present so I thought I'd ask. Then I got to reading and it seems that no one really pays much attention until they're above 100-140%. So what does the 54 percentage mean? Could it eventually go up into the positive level zone? Is it just something that's there and isn't a concern? She seems to be focusing on my adrenals, my blood sugar went way down when I had my GTT and I have tremors, fatigue and weakness so I guess she suspects adrenal insufficiency. The office called this morning and wants to me to go to the hospital for an ACTH Cortisol Stimulation Test.


----------



## hilly79 (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, I'm not hyper at all, or hypo. My latest tests were even more normal than my last, I've cut all grains, sugar, carbs, etc.

T4,Free(Direct) 1.42 0.82-1.77 ng/dL
TSH 1.100 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL 
Thyroid Stim Immunoglobulin 54 0-139 % 
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 6 0-34 IU/mL 
Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 2.8 2.0-4.4 pg/mL

Last results:

TSH, 3rd generation: .82 (0.40-4.5)
T4, FREE: 1.2 (0.8-1.8)
T3, TOTAL: 78 (76-181)

Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 5 0-34 IU/mL


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hilly79 said:


> Yes, there is no concern, the office said that my thyroid tests are within normal range, but I knew I'd read that they were not supposed to be present so I thought I'd ask. Then I got to reading and it seems that no one really pays much attention until they're above 100-140%. So what does the 54 percentage mean? Could it eventually go up into the positive level zone? Is it just something that's there and isn't a concern? She seems to be focusing on my adrenals, my blood sugar went way down when I had my GTT and I have tremors, fatigue and weakness so I guess she suspects adrenal insufficiency. The office called this morning and wants to me to go to the hospital for an ACTH Cortisol Stimulation Test.


Tremors, fatigue and weakness could be from hyper. 54% is getting up there. The thing is, there is no question but what TBII is at work blocking the TSI so it would not show as high. Do you get this? It took me ages to understand this. LOL! TBII is a blocking immunoglobulin against the stimulating immunoglobulin which is the TSI.

I don't want to argue w/your doc but as far as I am concerned, my source is very credible re the TSI.

Please keep us informed on how you are doing.


----------

